# Exchange Calendar Sync issues Glitchy CM9 Kangs / Any ICS rom



## Loop4zil (Oct 21, 2011)

Fascinate
Currently running the Glitchy CM9 Kang nightly

Calendar sync worked fine on the THS 6.5 release. Everytime I have flashed a more updated ROM the my calendar will not sync. Anyone ales having this issue? Is there a fix?


----------

